# Best Homemade Tools >  Easy to Build Metal Bender

## Sam's Workshop Diary

This is a very easy to build metal bender from scrap metal.

----------

12L14 (Jul 31, 2019),

Andyt (May 25, 2019),

baja (May 25, 2019),

bruce.desertrat (May 24, 2019),

emu roo (Jul 14, 2021),

high-side (May 25, 2019),

Jon (May 24, 2019),

Priemsy (Oct 10, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 25, 2019),

will52100 (May 24, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Sam's Workshop Diary! We've added your Metal Bender to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Sam's Workshop Diary's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Metal Bender
 by Sam's Workshop Diary

tags:
bender

----------


## oi789

[QUOTE=DIYer;134373]<!-- BEGIN /var/www/html/homemadetools/protected/modules/zeus/views/tool/postUpdate.php -->
Thanks Sam's Workshop Diary! We've added your Metal Bender to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Sam's Workshop Diary's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:

<div id="blocks">
<div class="block b1 pngfix">
<div class="bimg">
<div>
<a href="http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-metal-bender-20">
<img src="/uploads/223846/homemade-metal-bender-20.jpeg"/>
</a>
</div>
</div>
<div class="head pngfix"></div>
<div class="left pngfix"></div>
<div class="right pngfix"></div>
<div class="blockover b1 pngfix">
<div class="title">
<a href="http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-metal-bender-20">Metal Bender</a>
<span> by <a href="http://www.homemadetools.net/builder/Sam%27s+Workshop+Diary">Sam's Workshop Diary</a></span>
</div>
<div class="tags">tags:
<a href='http://www.homemadetools.net/tag/bender'>bender</a> </div>
</div>
</div>
</div>

<!-- END /var/www/html/homemadetools/protected/modules/zeus/views/tool/postUpdate.php -->[/QUO

I made a similar one to bend 3/4" solid rod. I heat the rod before bending it.
William

----------

Sam's Workshop Diary (May 25, 2019)

----------

